# Needle Felt



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

I decided to try my hand at needle felting. So of course the first thing I make is a betta. The ventral fins came out a bit too big. Other then that I am happy about how this little dude came out.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

oh cute!!! Is he based on your betta or just random pretties? 

I am so bad at needle felting, but I love it- until one of those needles goes under your fingernail... :shock: Learned that one the hard way.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I got to needle felt once...I made a bunny. It turned out okay-ish. I'd love to do it again, maybe try my hand at a fish. That's really good; you're talented at it. I love this art forum - I get to see everyone's creative side.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Strawberry It was based on a betta I had years ago. Thank you so much. I poked my fingers a few times. Ouch. 

Fish lover thank you  I loved seeing it online so I bought a kit on eBay. I tried a fish because I am more familiar with their anatomy then other things. I'm going to experiment a bit more though I may only be good at fish lol. I say try a fish of you ever get another chance. I find if you stare at things long enough it's easier to make art around them.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Wolfstardobe said:


> I find if you stare at things long enough it's easier to make art around them.


In that case, betta fish are the perfect model! LOL. I'd like to know how much time I've wasted watching them.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol! Ditto.


----------



## intelijentperzon (May 16, 2015)

Wolf, that is exactly how I feel. The only things I can watercolor are fancy goldfish and bettas!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That is so cute! I've never heard of needle felt, what is it?


----------

